# NCEES practice test booklet 2000



## Suns Den (Aug 14, 2007)

I have this book and was looking if someone can tell me if the 2005 is very differet and recommend buying it.


----------



## squishles10 (Sep 11, 2007)

I figured we'd better share what we discovered with everyone else- they're identical. Punks.


----------



## Suns Den (Sep 12, 2007)

squishles10 said:


> I figured we'd better share what we discovered with everyone else- they're identical. Punks.


Yup, these are identical, there is a little change in the page numbers for some problems but no content change.

still using 1997 HCM ... :screwloose:


----------

